# Men:  Keep a sunny disposition and lower your risk of heart disease



## Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey guys, this gives a whole new meeting to the saying "don't worry, be happy"   Interesting study.



> A merry old soul has only about half the risk of dying of heart disease as a chronic grinch contemporary, Dutch researchers reported.
> Among men ages 64 to 84 who were free of cardiovascular disease and cancer, those who consistently looked at the bright side of life and had generally positive expectations had a 55% lower risk for cardiovascular mortality compared with gloomy pessimistic men.



FULL STORY


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 1, 2006)

Good article!  Thanks for the post!


----------



## Gemini (Mar 1, 2006)

_"Among men ages 64 to 84 who were free of cardiovascular disease and cancer"_

Okay, that leaves about 4 of them.  

Obviously, I'm not a "don't worry, be happy" kinda guy, but I'm working on it. 

Thanks for the link!


----------

